# Modern Arnis in France Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/modern+arnis/video/x1y7gt_modernarnis070506_extreme


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 10, 2007)

Super Sweet! Thanks for sharing! Brad


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool. Looks like they were having fun. I like that version of that song too.


----------

